# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  How to cook goat?????

## Kiwiman

Hi all, got a couple of goats the other night, one i took back steaks off and will try it same as venison and for kebabs on xmas day, the other i took the hind quarters off for roasts, How do i cook them eg same as mutton?? or is there some secret. :36 1 7:

----------


## GravelBen

Long slow roast is the key to making it nice and tender.  :Have A Nice Day:  I usually do them about 4 hours. Same with wallaby legs.

----------


## thejavelin

Soak the rear wheels overnight in a mix of beer and a decent amount of lemon juice. Breaks the sinew down and tenderizes them.
A strong salt water solution does the same, but can give it bit of a salty taste.

Rinse off the solution, don't cook in it... then as GravelBen says - long, slow roast. We like to do it for a full day in the slow cooker with some canned tomatoes - as the acid from the tomatoes further breaks it down.
When cooked like this, most people can't taste the difference between goat and lamb - aside from the lack of fat in the goat.


@

----------


## kiwijames

> Hi all, got a couple of goats the other night, one i took back steaks off and will try it same as venison and for kebabs on xmas day, the other i took the hind quarters off for roasts, How do i cook them eg same as mutton?? or is there some secret.


How to cook goat?

Give it to an Indian fella.

----------


## Dundee

> Hi all, got a couple of goats the other night, one i took back steaks off and will try it same as venison and for kebabs on xmas day, the other i took the hind quarters off for roasts, How do i cook them eg same as mutton?? or is there some secret.


I have a @mrs dundee  :Grin:

----------


## SiB

Cut small, make your favourite curry. Go for it.

----------


## oneshot

makes very good sausages

----------


## Pengy

A mate tells me that he once made Salamis from goat meat and entered them at the Sika show. He won something  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sakokid

Dude the best is goat curry. Trott down to your local Indian shop and grab a few spices, then into it. Goat curry, and rice and narn bread. Yum.

----------


## smidey

I did some in a crock pot. Put in herbs and spices and cooked for about six hours, was excellent. I didn't use any curry

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Kiwiman

I have a mrs kiwiman and she told me to piss off and cook it myself

----------


## veitnamcam

I just do the back wheels the same as you would a lamb roast,2.5-3hrs has always been tender and juicy but I only take meat from young nannys.

I usually try and get a goat to mix with venison for sausages, seem to go really well together in a banger.

----------


## P38

Goat can dry out easily as there is little fat in the meat so retaining as much moisture as possible when roasting in the key to juicy tender results ..... That and not trying to roast up a stinky old billy that is.

As others have said above Roast slowly for a longer period in an oven bag or wrapped in foil.

Cooked in the slow cooker with a can of chopped tomatoes, some herbs and red wine is very nice too.

I leave the bone in when cooking the legs.

Pierce the leg in several places and poke a clove of garlic into the cuts, Coat the outside with mixed herbs, Place the leg in a roasting bag or wrapped in foil in a roasting dish that has a lid add some sliced onions and a half a cup or so of red wine and cook it slowly over several hours. 

There's lots of recipe's on the net Google some up and give it a try.

Just be prepared for People to screw their nose up and refuse to eat it once they know it is Goat Meat.

My wife's snobby friend loved the Roast Goat Leg I did last Christmas ...... She's still telling everyone that was the best LAMB Roast she's ever had.  :Have A Nice Day:   :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## oneshot

I don't understand people that turn their nose up at goat meat, young nannies are wonderful eating if cooked correctly, to many fussy pricks around.

----------


## smidey

I shot three young billy goats for dog tucker. They were around six months old at a guess and weren't very stinky. cooked up one rear quarter and it was great so don't limit yourself just to nannies, young billies are good to

Sent from my workbench

----------


## SiB

Don't call it goat. Call it chevron. If I recall correctly that was the name used when it was being marketed.

----------


## Pengy

I have heard that Italians like billy meat.

----------


## Kiwiman

> Goat can dry out easily as there is little fat in the meat so retaining as much moisture as possible when roasting in the key to juicy tender results ..... That and not trying to roast up a stinky old billy that is.
> 
> As others have said above Roast slowly for a longer period in an oven bag or wrapped in foil.
> 
> Cooked in the slow cooker with a can of chopped tomatoes, some herbs and red wine is very nice too.
> 
> I leave the bone in when cooking the legs.
> 
> Pierce the leg in several places and poke a clove of garlic into the cuts, Coat the outside with mixed herbs, Place the leg in a roasting bag or wrapped in foil in a roasting dish that has a lid add some sliced onions and a half a cup or so of red wine and cook it slowly over several hours. 
> ...


Thanks P38 Going to do it for xmas day, and wont tell anyone what it is until after, i did this with rabbit last year as kebabs and everyone ate it and liked it.

----------


## smidey

Goat is the most commonly eaten meat on the planet

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dougie

Stock up on oven bags (can use them in the crock pot for super easy clean up too) and go crazy. I love goat with cous cous, Google is your friend and go crazy. 

I can't remember the last time I bought meat at the supermarket. Rabbit and hate can be Devine too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> Rabbit and hate can be Devine too.


I always thought hate tasted a bit nasty.

----------


## P38

> I shot three young billy goats for dog tucker. They were around six months old at a guess and weren't very stinky. cooked up one rear quarter and it was great so don't limit yourself just to nannies, young billies are good to
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Yep.

Like any animal, young equals tender.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Chris

Throw it in a big pot & boil it for a couple of hours. The dog will love it & they don't get fat from eating it.

----------


## Alpinehunter0

Chevon rates highly in my family..... Was a bit nervous first time , tho I don't know why...even suprised the mother inlaw after eating wat she thought was lamb.
I take meat from young animals preferably nannies and cook the rear wheels like a lamb hogget nice and slow on low and usually from frozen.... I like to salt the leg quite well and add a small amount of water just enough to cover the covered roasting dish and add a bit of fresh wild thyme seems to go pretty good.... The sweetest goat I've eaten came from up the side of the clutha river not far from Alexandra.... Straps can be cooked similar to venison I like my veni straps in a length about 6 to 8 inches long..cook it hard on high to sear then in a moderate oven for maybe 10 mins.... Always let meat rest for a time. Fillets are very good too

----------


## Kiwiman

> Throw it in a big pot & boil it for a couple of hours. The dog will love it & they don't get fat from eating it.


Yeah but man are there farts rotton

----------


## Dougie

Just chucked some goat in my veni sausage mix, will report back next week when they return from the butcher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

Every time I have been on a stinky shooting mission I have thought that I would take a piece home and try it. Every time I have shot one I have thought I would rather have KFC  :Sad: 
Yet to try goat

----------


## Dougie

> Every time I have been on a stinky shooting mission I have thought that I would take a piece home and try it. Every time I have shot one I have thought I would rather have KFC 
> Yet to try goat


When in Wellington I was taking them out whole which kinda sucked smell wise but every scrap was fed to the dogs. (Now I have a raw food contact for dog food, so that's changed...)

Andrew showed me a way to do goats just like how we've done rabbits and hares. Back steaks and back wheels, no need to gut...as long as you're knife doesn't slip eh @7mmsaum hahaha "Hey Dougie, just watch you don't cut the gut bag-" POP. Whoops.  :Have A Nice Day:  Anyway super quick and easy and you'll be home before tea with a pikau full of yummy, easy meat. I've perfected my de-silvering on goat meat. Get your knife under the sinue and then flip it over and fillet like a fish.

I reckon for eating, cooking, preparing, shooting, gutting, learning how to hunt..goats are under-rated as to how much we can learn from them.

----------


## savageshooter

Lots of fresh rosemary and pin some bacon to them with tookpicks to keep the moisture up.   :Grin:

----------


## POME

I eat a fair bit of goat. I pick them just big enough to go in the bbq whole pat them down with spices either Moroccan or Mexican wrap some foil around it and slow roast. Take the foil off for the last 45 mins.   Yum Yum. And when you can go and get 5 or 6 in a few hours of hunting they are good value.

----------


## sako75

> When in Wellington I was taking them out whole which kinda sucked smell wise but every scrap was fed to the dogs. (Now I have a raw food contact for dog food, so that's changed...)
> 
> Andrew showed me a way to do goats just like how we've done rabbits and hares. Back steaks and back wheels, no need to gut...as long as you're knife doesn't slip eh @7mmsaum hahaha "Hey Dougie, just watch you don't cut the gut bag-" POP. Whoops.  Anyway super quick and easy and you'll be home before tea with a pikau full of yummy, easy meat. I've perfected my de-silvering on goat meat. Get your knife under the sinue and then flip it over and fillet like a fish.
> 
> I reckon for eating, cooking, preparing, shooting, gutting, learning how to hunt..goats are under-rated as to how much we can learn from them.


Pretty much how I do my deer. Recent times thought it best to cut the gut bag free after to check on condition of the organs and sneak the eye fillets out

Roar last year a mate shot a spiker for camp meat. Left him to it. When I got back he had gutted it with the front legs tied and the back legs tied. He had a long branch through them waiting for me to help carry it back to camp. Worked out an easy carry

----------


## Dundee

We have had a few youngish billies and its all good :Wink:

----------


## brodster

STOP STOP STOP!!! You're all letting on how good goat is and soon everyone will be after them!

The meat's horrible... dry stinky and tough... not even fit for dog tucker so better not waste your time ;-)

----------


## kiwi39

long slow roast in an oven bag ... 

or goat curry .... 

or meatballs with a nice rice tomato sauce (NOT WATTIES)

----------


## mrs dundee

Cook it in the crockpot yum put some garlic pepper on,got like mutton.

----------


## Dundee

> long slow roast in an oven bag ... 
> 
> or goat curry .... 
> 
> or meatballs with a nice rice tomato sauce (NOT WATTIES)


What :ORLY:     Meat has gravey if there is none then watties :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Id rather have the gravey or mint jelly.

----------

